# If animal crossing was real?



## The friendcode exchanger (Sep 10, 2019)

We all love to play animal crossing from time to time but imagine how it would be if animal crossing took place in real life.

I can only imagine how different things would be if this game was real.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 10, 2019)

Hm, I would like it to have giant pockets where even a shark would fit in. 

But seriously, I guess it would be cool to live in such a world for a while.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 10, 2019)

I could imagine life wouldn't be nearly as stressful if the game was real and it would be interesting to experience how things would be.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 10, 2019)

It probably would be more relaxing than real life, I guess. I love the idea of living in a small place, knowing and being in good terms with everyone. Plus it would be in the nature. I don't know, it just seems a lovely world.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 10, 2019)

I think I would love it <3


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Sep 10, 2019)

I would want to give Hamphrey,Lucky,Teddy,Bob, Biskit basically all of them the biggest warmest hugs.
Also can you imagine listening to K.K. Slider playing live or participating in those fun festivals?!

Honestly it would be such a relaxing world to live in if it was real~ <3


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 10, 2019)

This would be so cute


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

My cat would be my neighbor


----------



## Skyler (Sep 10, 2019)

Autumn_Leaves said:


> I would want to give Hamphrey,Lucky,Teddy,Bob, Biskit basically all of them the biggest warmest hugs.
> Also can you imagine listening to K.K. Slider playing live or participating in those fun festivals?!
> 
> Honestly it would be such a relaxing world to live in if it was real~ <3



Omg I'd love to listen to a K.K. live concert, I wish there were something similar in real life T_T


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 10, 2019)

I would love that. The Animal Crossing world is so stress free and very relaxing. I would give all of the villagers that I'm best friends with big hugs. We would hang out everyday and chat and become that much closer. I wouldn't like catching the bugs though. I'm not fond of bugs in real life, but I would totally love fishing in the river everyday. Yeah, that would be really cool if it was real life. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 10, 2019)

If Animal Crossing was real, I would be in heaven.  I would love to live in a town with all animal neighbors and not another human in sight.  I'd probably be so poor, though, because I would never fish or catch bugs in real life.  But I could make a pretty nice living just digging up fossils daily.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 11, 2019)

Oh no... animal crossing in real life. Lets not even go there. I can't decide if i'd love it, find it creepy or just hell. Who knows? Probably creepy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 11, 2019)

bipedal animals who can talk? I would like that!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 11, 2019)

I wouldn't mind too much if it was like the movie version of Animal Crossing that's a more open world and a bit more realistic (for a cartoon), but I imagine if it was like the games, it'd become hell, at some point--hearing the same music playing at the same times every single day in an endless loop, trying to relax at home and enjoying some privacy when a villager just barges in without your knowing to "hang out", hearing the same dialogue repeated to you  every time you initiate a conversation, digging up gyroids after knowing what their used for..no thanks.


----------



## Fey (Sep 11, 2019)

I think I'd appreciate some aspects in real life, but others not so much. 
While I can see myself enjoying the laid-back lifestyle out in nature, I'd probably end up being somewhat bored and unfulfilled eventually. Maybe it's because on some level I'd feel slightly out of place in that pure, happy-go-lucky environment? I just know that part of me would always seek less shallow connections and deeper experiences, even if that brought some pain and inconvenience with it.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah Idk. I think I like the idea of an animal crossing reality because it's my favorite game, however, my villagers are needy and lazy. Literally asking to deliver gifts to another villager standing right behind them. Then dealing with the gossip and having to put in the most work, if not all the work into making life convenient. Plus if I had to catch a tarantula or scorpion in real life just to complete my encyclopedia or museum, I'd abandon my town irl. Or any bug for that matter. Plus I can't really swim and the ocean scares me, I have a lot of anxiety and I would be annoyed if a random rhino suddenly barged into my home just because we became chummy. I enjoy my privacy irl, yknow!


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't think Animal Crossing would be able to retain it's magic if it would come to exist in reality. Probably would get corrupted like the rest of the world and I'd hate to see that.


----------



## Circus (Sep 20, 2019)

That would be so awesome. Your only problems being trying to get out of a debt that has no interest or due date and running around trying to make friends with your villagers. Being able to interact with the villagers, all with different quirks, but who aren't going to act like other humans and be rude or not listen. Like, imagine living a lifewhere everyone is super nice and friendly and you have no real needs. That'd be so much better than reality.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd kinda love to live in the Animal Crossing universe, it seems so carefree.


----------



## f l a s h (Sep 22, 2019)

i would like to be able to shake trees and get money, lol


----------



## Alyx (Sep 23, 2019)

If Animal Crossing was real, I would be SO rich. I'd do nothing but fish and catch bugs all day long and go to the store and sell them!


----------



## Laconic (Sep 23, 2019)

I feel like everyone is forgetting the worst aspect--- every time you enter a building/store, the owner will trail right behind you and question all of your purchases as soon as you look at something ! That would be insufferable... 

Plus, if you wanna walk down an aisle, you'll have to weirdly walk into them over and over as they slowly walk backwards until you free yourself to run around again. 

Other than that, yeah, I imagine fishing/catching bugs all day and collecting furniture from the trees and sky would be pretty cool. Until it's a table or an iron frame.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Sep 27, 2019)

Bump


----------

